# Teva Pinner Sole Wearing Out Fast



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bought a pair of the Teva Pinners back in November and the tread is already getting shredded by the pins on my pedals. Its a shame b/c I really like the feel of them on the pedals. 

Has anyone else had this issue the Pinner or Links?

I'm going to see if this can get warrantied but think while they go back to Teva I'll try a pair of the 5-10 freedriders. It looks like its hard to go wrong with that shoe.


----------



## LoCalMTB (Mar 19, 2007)

I was looking into buying these, anyone else haviing similar wear pn them?


----------



## OwOw64 (Sep 27, 2011)

wow im going on two months with my pinners and havent had anything near that. Im a clyde and have been mashing on some black ops pedals, the grip has been great and no missing chunks like that. only thing i needed was some insoles with a little bit of arch support


----------



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/teva-links-urge-archi-enduro-763417.html

Looks like others have had the same problem with the links.

I started to notice the wear when I started riding in cold temps, 25-35 degrees F. Wondering if the cold made the rubber more brittle.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

i've had my links since last august and other than a few tiny spots they still look brand new. been ridden on wah wah's, spike's and now AE-01's. i also live in AZ so if the very cold is affecting them i would probably never notice.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Same with me. Besides just being dirty, they still look brand new even after a few months. But I'm in CA, SF area. We don't really know what cold is.


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

It's cause they suck. 5.10 Freerider blows doors on Teva. They are way behind.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

SicBith said:


> It's cause they suck. 5.10 Freerider blows doors on Teva. They are way behind.


only twice as heavy and hotter


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

saturnine said:


> only twice as heavy and hotter


You don't ride in a Freerider much do you. Even if you think they're hot I'd rather have warm feet on my pedals than cool feet and my shin on my pedals


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Update! This is starting to happen for me now. Not as bad as the OP but exactly as shown in his pictures, my MG1s are starting to rip off some of my Teva Pinner's tread. So I don't think cold has anything to do with it. Perhaps it took longer for it to occur for me because the OP is heavier or more aggressive. 

I just picked up a pair of 5.10 freeriders for 48 bucks + shipping. So I'll be able to compare the  two back to back soon.


----------



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

KVW said:


> . Perhaps it took longer for it to occur for me because the OP is heavier or more aggressive.


Who are you calling fat?  I'm about 190 all suited up. I do ride aggressive but probably no more so than anyone else.

I think the key factor in the equation is that my riding includes a lot of pedaling both climbing and on flats. I say this b/c my 5.10s are showing some signs of wear as well.

I sent the pinners back to TEVA and will see if they will warranty them.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

saturnine said:


> only twice as heavy and hotter


+1 for the truth. btw a similar thing happened to my dads freeriders but not to that extent.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been on Freeriders for a season and a half now and other than being dirty, they still look almost brand new. There's barely any wear at all. I get in 3 MTB rides a week typically too. Even the laces are perfect.


----------



## hani1 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Update on Warranty Claim*

Just got an email back from Teva and it looks like I will get a credit, not full refund, for the wear on the shoes. Guess I'll try another pair out and see if they last longer over the warmer months.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's my 5.10 shoe wear in contrast after a ton of riding for over a year. Still holding strong. 5.10 has been in the game for awhile now and their shoes (especially the tread pattern and soles) are tried and proven.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

KVW said:


> Update! This is starting to happen for me now. Not as bad as the OP but exactly as shown in his pictures, my MG1s are starting to rip off some of my Teva Pinner's tread. So I don't think cold has anything to do with it. Perhaps it took longer for it to occur for me because the OP is heavier or more aggressive.
> 
> I just picked up a pair of 5.10 freeriders for 48 bucks + shipping. So I'll be able to compare the two back to back soon.


Wow this is probably not a shock to most but i finally got a chance to ride with my new 5.10 Freeriders and they are quite a bit better than my Teva Pinners in both comfort and how well the they stick to my pedals. They are a little bit heavier and possibly hotter but this weekend was mid 80s and I didn't notice that difference. Only how darn well my 5.10s were sticking to my pedals. :eekster: They are not in the same class. But then again, 5.10s usually don't sell at the same price point so maybe it's not entirely fair? My only regret now is that I didn't buy two pairs of Freeriders at that price! :madman:


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

The best option with the 5.10 shoes is the replaceable sole. They sell a resole kit with their stealth rubber. If you're uneasy of doing it yourself, take it to a cobbler and have them put it on for you.


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

A guy that works at my local has had the same issue with the Teva's and he is switching to 5.10.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Love my freeriders.


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

Just wanted to chime it to say that I have had the same issue of sole wear with my Teva Links Mid. They protected my foot really well and were nice and grippy, but the sole wore out in a few months. To the extent that I can now see large patches of the material below the sole. Grip obviously is not so good anymore.


----------

